# Wildcamping for one night near calais



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi All

We leave for ower sking holiday next week and we are going to travel on the none toll roads So does anyone no of a safe place to park up for the night near calais 

we will arrive at about 2am and i would like to sleep 
then travel down in the day


thanks mark


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Harbour Aire*

Try getting into the Calais town parking Aire. It is right on harbour entrance, by the beaches. And free.
Signposted from town access roads "Camping". After ferry terminals, head for town centre, then through shopping streets, to pick up signs. Plenty of space, waste dump facilities and fresh water. Good level hard surface, keep to right side of restaurant buildings, or you run up to height restrictor for big outfits, but good for 3 m heights.
No charge levied on Jan 19th this year !


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Last time I was in Callais, the aires by the docks - on the seafront was €7 per night.

Dave

656


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

We always take the night boat over and stay on the aire in Calais quite a bit and yes it's €7 a night. I have seen campers just pull up and stay beside the trucks on the dock. There is also a car park on the left hand side before you go over the bridge into Calais town that I've seen overnight parking. 

Good Luck

Arizona


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

You will probably find that at this time of the year you won't have to pay the 7€ at Calais aires, generally in season when you have to pay. e.g.April-Sept. and not always then, sometimes just May-Aug.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I've tried both the Aire and the car park for the terminal building ( on the left as you leave the ferry in the E16 direction )

Of the two I preferred the car park because of access to the toilets in the terminal, the Aire ones are closed off-season. There is constant lorry noise though, having said that there is ferry noise at the Aire.


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

cap blanc nez is very nice just a ten minute drive away.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

*Wild camp near Calais*

If you are willing to drive about 50 mins to Le Touquet - South on the E402 to exit 26 and West on the N39 to Le Touquet Paris-Plage and head for the South West of the estuary.
You will find a sandy track right along the sea front with lots of No Camping signs but keep going to the end where the track turns East on the river bank and you will find lots of space right on the bank without any restrictive signs.
It is a magic spot well worth the effort!


----------

